

PHP Weekly. Curated news inspired by pythonweekly.com - inovica
http://www.phpweekly.com

======
gee_totes
I like this. What would be nice to see is an archive on past issues on the
homepage though that I could read through. That would help me decide the
quality of the newsletter and whether or not I should subscribe.

~~~
inovica
Hi there. Really good point. Python Weekly, which inspired me, has that and so
we'll add that in soon. Really appreciate the suggestion

~~~
FramesPerSushi
That was my thought also. I'm hesitant to sign up unless I can see examples of
what I'll be getting in my inbox. So.. thanks for adding that :)

~~~
inovica
OK cool. So we're going to add in:

\- an example one from the previous week \- an archive \- an rss feed

Will not be this week, but probably next week now

Thanks for the comments

------
soulclap
Can't have enough of them I guess, but there is already a newsletter named
'PHP Weekly'. Confusing. <http://phpweekly.info/>

